# probably a stupid question.



## cindy (Aug 16, 2012)

why do we have to use corkable bottles for our wine? why can't we reuse screw on caps/bottles?


----------



## Rocky (Aug 16, 2012)

Cindy, the corks vs. screw caps debate will rage forever. Personally, I only use corks but that is not to say that screw caps will not work. My concern with screw caps is that they are applied by a machine and once the bottle is open, the integrity of the screw cap seal is broken. I definitely would not reuse the screw cap itself. I believe you can buy new screw caps. Because there are many sizes of cork wine bottle, I would assume that the screw cap type also varies. For that reason, you would have to be sure that the screw cap you are using fits tightly. Other than these cautions, I see no reason why you could not use the screw cap bottles. I would not use a cork in the screw cap bottle as the neck of the screw caps bottles is thinner and subject to cracking under insertion or extraction pressures.


----------



## UBB (Aug 16, 2012)

I have found that the size of cork I have been using can sometimes be pushed in with little thumb pressure in a screw top bottle so I no longer use them.


----------



## cindy (Aug 16, 2012)

awesome thank you we were having a debate over this question. you answered it perfectly!
I will stick with corks!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 16, 2012)

Screw top bottles cannot be used with a corker - the neck will shatter.

If you are using corks - i suggest sticking with cork finished bottles..


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 16, 2012)

Anyone try this? If you look at a screw cap bottle there is a reinforced ring just as with a cork bottle. I've used my wet tile saw to cut off the treaded area above that ring and beveled it slightly to smooth that edge. It may seem like a lot of trouble but once I'm set up it takes less than 30 sec per bottle. I hate to waste the bottles given to me so I modify them in this way. I started this after chipping one during corking


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 16, 2012)

kevinlfifer said:


> Anyone try this? If you look at a screw cap bottle there is a reinforced ring just as with a cork bottle. I've used my wet tile saw to cut off the treaded area above that ring and beveled it slightly to smooth that edge. It may seem like a lot of trouble but once I'm set up it takes less than 30 sec per bottle. I hate to waste the bottles given to me so I modify them in this way. I started this after chipping one during corking




Never tried that - seems like a lot of effort to make a bottle work with a cork. Especially when a case of new bottles cork finished is only $10.99...


----------



## kevinlfifer (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, but I like the challange and I'm really cheap.

I also made a wind chime buy cutting out the bottom, stringing a "bell ringer" thru the cork, using a part of the bottom of a dfferent colored bottle. 

Hang three "bottle bells" of diff colors and sizes on 1/2 copper tube circle and presto a cool wind chime that goes with our vice.

My mother liked it so its gone. I'm making another so I'll post a pix.


----------

